# What's up with the editing?



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

This just started today...every time I try to edit a post, all I get is the new part, and the rest is left out. It seems to be really screwed up. 

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Robt (May 26, 2006)

I wrote and edited a post about 4 hrs ago and it went well, no problems.


----------



## Swann (May 27, 2006)

I have had the same problem as Constance.


----------

